# block or reflect IR



## shure (Apr 5, 2010)

I follow with great interest a lot of things spoken in this forum.
It's my first question,this my first post. I'm from Spain. 

I am looking for a material to block infrared light.
This should pass visible light. But block or reflect IR.
It does not matter if it's painting or a plastic sheet.
The aim is to conceal something during the night with infrared cameras
Any ideas?

Thank you.lovecpf


----------



## Ken_McE (Apr 6, 2010)

Bienvenidos a CPF. Try: http://members.misty.com/don/irfilter.html


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for the link, Ken.


----------



## shure (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks a lot !


----------

